# Showcase - Challenges - Chain Story



## Telcontar (May 10, 2011)

Hi folks. For those of you with access to the showcase ( which is... pretty much everyone ) you should head over and think about participating in the Chain Story.

I was having a lot of fun with it, thus this shout out to give it some love.


----------



## Behelit (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to bump it and close it. 

The title says it all, no need to discuss. 

Please check it out!!!

Thanks for the heads up, Telcontar.


----------

